# xcopy



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

we have a pretty old server we use, to the point that i would not try to put any devices in it to back up.. so instead i was going to back a .bat file to have it copy the 3 relevant folders over to another, and newer machine so that i can then back up. so i was going to use xcopy but i never used DOS much as i have linux commands. so i want to just be sure that i don't delete the orignal files in the process of copying. 

here is the example of wht i was going to do

xcopy D:\folder1 F:\folder1 /S /E /I
xcopy D:\folder2 F:\folder2 /S /E /I
xcopy D:\folder3 F:\folder3 /S /E /I


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you want to know all of the syntax for XCOPY type XCOPY /? at the command prompt. If this other server is on the network I would use UNC names insted of mapped drive letters. XCOPY D:\folder2 \\servername\sharename\ /S /E /I


----------



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

right... but i also have the network drive mapped as a drive letter which is F:\

still UNC over driver letter? out od curiosity, what is the difference?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would generally use the UNC over mappings because if a drive mapping drops during a file transfer it could corrupt the files. As long as you are physically connected to the network the UNC names will always work.

I also prefer to use them for applications that require a network path to back end portions like databases, etc.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

XCOPY will never delete files - that is why it is called after copy not move.


----------

